# SQL-Abfragefenster



## Fresa (3. Apr 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine kleine Datenbank (als Excel-Datei) auf meinem Computer gespeichert und will sie nun für meine Freunde mittels einem kleinen Abfragefenster zugänglich machen. Den ursprünglichen Quelltext habe ich als Vorlage von der Unterrichtsseite meines Lehrers geklaut, auf der wir SQL gelernt haben *schäm*.

Doch so funktioniert das ganze ja nun noch nicht. Wie schaffe ich es, dass ich mit dem Abfragefenster meine eigene Tabelle aufrufen kann?

Hier ist der Link zu der Seite:
Zierfischzucht - test

Hier ist der Quelltext:

```
<!-- #BeginTemplate "/Templates/Seite.dwt" --><!-- DW6 --><!-- #BeginEditable "doctitle" --><!-- #EndEditable -->
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../style.css" /><!-- #BeginEditable "meta" -->
<meta content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" http-equiv="Content-Type" /><script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="sql_abfrage.js"></script><!-- #EndEditable --><script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="../script/domLib.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="../script/domTT.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" language="javascript" src="../funktionen.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">
var domTT_styleClass = 'domTTClassic';
    </script>
<div id="seite">
<div id="kopf">
<h1>&Uuml;bersicht der Zuchttiere</h1>
<u><strong>So funktioniert es!<br />
<br />
</strong></u>Gib unten in das Abfragefenster folgendes ein:<br />
<br />
SELECT&nbsp;*<br />
FROM<br />
<br />
Nun siehst du die gesamte Tabelle.<br />
Willst du bestimmte Datens&auml;tze herausfiltern, so musst du folgendes eingeben:<br />
<br />
SELECT&nbsp;*<br />
FROM<br />
WHERE Typ=&quot;L&quot;<br />
<br />
Nun werden alle Lyra-Mollies herausgesucht. &quot;Typ&quot; kann durch den jeweiligen Spaltennamen und &quot;L&quot; durch das gew&uuml;nchte Merkmal ersetzt werden.
</div>
<!-- #BeginEditable "text" -->
<div id="inhalt">
<div style="width: 300px; float: left">
<p>Formuliere Deine Abfrage:<br />
<textarea id="abfrage_eingabe" rows="15" cols="35" name="textarea"></textarea></p>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript"> 
document.getElementById('abfrage_eingabe').focus();
</script><input type="button" onClick="process_abfrage()" value="Absenden" /></div>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</div>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
         wechsel(); 
	</script><!-- #EndEditable --></div>
<!-- Piwik --><script type="text/javascript"> 
var pkBaseURL = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://physikaufgaben.de/piwik/" : "http://physikaufgaben.de/piwik/");
document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + pkBaseURL + "piwik.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));
</script><script type="text/javascript"> 
try {
var piwikTracker = Piwik.getTracker(pkBaseURL + "piwik.php", 3);
piwikTracker.setRequestMethod('POST');
piwikTracker.trackPageView();
piwikTracker.enableLinkTracking();
} catch( err ) {}
</script><noscript><p><img src="http://physikaufgaben.de/piwik/piwik.php?idsite=3" style="border:0" alt="" /></p></noscript><!-- End Piwik Tracking Code --><!-- #EndTemplate -->
```

Viele Dank für die Antworten im Voraus!
Fresa


----------



## Gastredner (3. Apr 2011)

Java ist nicht JavaScript! Die beiden Sprachen haben wenig miteinander zu tun.
Irgendwo muss eine Datenbankverbindung eingetragen sein (womöglich in der sql_abfrage.js?), ändere diese auf die Daten deiner DB.


----------



## XHelp (3. Apr 2011)

Also xls als Datenbank benutzen und den Benutzer per JS durch SQL Befehle darauf zugreifen zu lassen ist... milde gesagt... murks.
Schau dir wenigstens MySQL an und die Idee nicht SQL-Befehlen muss auch weg.


----------



## Fresa (3. Apr 2011)

Wie erstelle ich denn eine ".js" - Datei? Ist MySQL nicht kostenpflichtig? Falls nicht, kann ich dort problemlos meine Excel-Datenbank importieren und das ganze dann auf meiner Homepage einbinden? Falls ja, wie mach ich das ganze? Ich kenne mich damit leider nicht aus.

(Entschuldigung, ich hätte gedacht, dass es zumindindestens fast das gleiche ist. Kann ich es trotzdem hier stehen lassen?)


----------



## XHelp (3. Apr 2011)

Fresa hat gesagt.:


> Wie erstelle ich denn eine ".js" - Datei?


Wie eine ganz normale Textdatei.


> Falls ja, wie mach ich das ganze? Ich kenne mich damit leider nicht aus.


Das ist schlecht. Hast du überhaupt erfahrung mit JS oder php? Wenn nicht, wie willst du denn dein Vorhaben umsetzen?


> Kann ich es trotzdem hier stehen lassen?


Das wird ein Mod bestimmt bei gelegenheit verschieben


----------



## 2XS (3. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

für Dein Problem würde ich Dir XAMPP empfehlen. PHP und MySQL sind nicht sonderlich kompliziert zu erlernen und es gibt bereits jede Menge an Code für das von Dir geschilderte Problem im Netz. Befrage einfach mal die Suchmaschine Deines Vertrauens oder eine sehr gute PHP Site.


Grüße,

Andy


P.S.: Das ist alles kostenlos.


----------



## XHelp (3. Apr 2011)

XAMPP? Wozu? Das ganze muss ja nicht lokal laufen


----------



## Fresa (3. Apr 2011)

Danke für die Antwort! Wir hatten javascript nur mal 3 Stunden im Unterricht und mussten da nur ein paar Vorlagen ändern und variieren. Also kann man das praktisch mit NULL Erfahrung gleichsetzen. Also so richtig habe ich das nicht verstanden. Wie eine Textdatei... Das ist doch eine Tabelle mit einzelnen Spalten und Datensätzen. Mein Ziel ist es, dass man über die Internetseite bestimmte Datensätze abrufen kann. Vielleicht wollte ich es mir zu einfach machen, aber könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich nun Schritt für Schritt vorgehen kann?
Hätte ich solch eine .js-Datei, wo lade ich sie denn dann hoch?


----------



## 2XS (3. Apr 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> XAMPP? Wozu? Das ganze muss ja nicht lokal laufen


Erstmal zum Üben, da ich nicht weiß, ob sein Webserver bereits MySQL und PHP unterstützt.


----------



## XHelp (3. Apr 2011)

2XS hat gesagt.:


> Erstmal zum Üben, da ich nicht weiß, ob sein Webserver bereits MySQL und PHP unterstützt.



Ja, was man lokal macht ist ja egal. Aber den 2. Teil der Aussage verstehe ich nicht. Wenn sein Webserver MySQL und PHP nicht unterstützt, dann ist der Plan eh gestorben. Da wirst du ohne hin xmpp nie aufsetzen.


----------



## XHelp (3. Apr 2011)

Fresa hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht wollte ich es mir zu einfach machen, aber könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich nun Schritt für Schritt vorgehen kann?


Mit deinen jetzigen Kentnissen wirst du es nicht schaffen. Du musst dich also erstmal belesen. Ein Buch über Javascript wäre angebracht. Google mal nach "javascript mysql", dann werden bestimmt weitere Tips stehen.


> Hätte ich solch eine .js-Datei, wo lade ich sie denn dann hoch?


Da wo du die haben willst :bahnhof: Die von dir verlinkte Seite läuft ja auch auf irgendeinem Server


----------



## Fresa (3. Apr 2011)

Hm.... Nagut.
Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------

